

Scientists formalize perfect handshake; world peace on track for 2012 - f1gm3nt
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/16/scientists-formalize-perfect-handshake-world-peace-on-track-for/

======
bitwize
Bah weep gragnah weep ninni bong!

